# Circuito de leds simulando las luces de la policia



## turbojet (Nov 12, 2007)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro jeje, y se lo muy básico de electrónica.

Bueno e estado buscando y si e encontrado cosas, para que engañar, pero son para mi cosas complicadillas, pero bueno.

Necesito simular con 2 leds de alta intensidad (rojo y azul o azul y blanco), las luces de un coche de policía para montarlos en un avión de radio control, por lo tanto debe de ser un circuito poco complicadillo, no muy grande y ligero de peso.

La idea es solamente esa que sean una espécie de luces estroboscópicas, vaya que se turnen.

También aprobechar y preguntar si es posible simular también el ruido de la sirena, de una forma sencillita.

Un saludo y muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 12, 2007)

Seguro me vas a decir que la batería de 9v es muy pesada.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 12, 2007)

Ademas para alimentacion podrias tomar de la bateria del RC, creo que ese circuito no consume demasiado.


----------



## turbojet (Nov 13, 2007)

Hola, muchisimas gracias.

La bateria del RC es de 4,5 V tengo 4 elementos de 2.500 mah enchufados a 4 servos de 4Kg, pero bueno una pila de 9V no es mucho peso si son de esas baratas que no pesan nada.

Tengo unas dudillas de nada, luego os las pregunto.

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo


----------



## turbojet (Nov 13, 2007)

Hola, e visto este circuito simulando el sonido de la policía, el 555 e visto un manual por allí y buenol, eso se suele encontrar facilmente en las tiendas de electrónica?

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## turbojet (Nov 13, 2007)

Hola, 

Tengo una duda, 

que significa el símbolo de la imagen ?

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 13, 2007)

Tierra o GND: en terminos sencillos significa el lado negativo de la pila o fuente de alimentacion. En casos de alimentacion simetrica significa 0 volt   
PD: cualquier pregunta posteala  8)


----------



## totung (Nov 13, 2007)

podes alimentarlo con 3 pilas de reloj de 3V tipo CR2032 en serie


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 13, 2007)

Pues vienen baterias ya lista con ese voltage y son pequeñas.


----------



## turbojet (Nov 13, 2007)

Hola, muchisimas gracias.

Por aquí e visto un circuito para simular el ruido de la sirena. El 555 es facil de encontrar en las tiendas de electrónica? Todos son iguales?



Un saludo


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 13, 2007)

El 555 debe ser uno de los integrados mas comunes. . . No tendras problemas en conseguirlo y ronda los U$S 0,50. Si quieres agrandar el combo por unos sentavos mas te llevas un zocalo para disminuir el riesgo de achicharrarlo al soldarlo (depende de tu maestria con el soldador)
Hay varias versiones para bajas tensiones y demas pero si lo pides como "Deme un 555, por favor (Nunca esta de mas ser cordial)" te van a dar el correcto.
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## turbojet (Nov 13, 2007)

Ajá muchas gracias, por cierto que diferencia hay entre la resistencia que hace la forma esa de Z y la otra tipo -----[__]------


Un saludo y gracias


----------



## ciri (Nov 13, 2007)

Sisi. el anterior es mio!.

acá esta el link.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/simulando-sirena-policia-lm555-10516/


----------



## turbojet (Nov 14, 2007)

Hola, jeje si eres tu me saliste en la búsqueda.

Haber si me respondeis la pregunta anterior 

Un saludo


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 14, 2007)

Hola turbojet

Si no eres muy ducho en electronica, puedes comprar diodos led intermitentes, es decir, los alimentas con una resistencia en serie y ya está. Titilan. Suerte.


----------



## ciri (Nov 14, 2007)

gabrielg dijo:
			
		

> Hola turbojet
> 
> Si no eres muy ducho en electronica, puedes comprar diodos led intermitentes, es decir, los alimentas con una resistencia en serie y ya está. Titilan. Suerte.



Existe eso?
mm. mira vos.

algun nombre especial?


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 14, 2007)

mmmm la verdad que ya fogonazo habia comentado al respecto, de forma resumida dijo que eran un poco pasados de precio y dificiles de conseguir


----------



## ciri (Nov 14, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> mmmm la verdad que ya fogonazo habia comentado al respecto, de forma resumida dijo que eran un poco pasados de precio y dificiles de conseguir



Donde? cuando? como?

difícil de conseguir y pasados de precio. dijiste todo creo.


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 15, 2007)

hola amigos

vean los precios y entren en la pagina de cika electronica

http://www.cika.com/quotation/search.php?page_num=11

Ahi está todo.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## turbojet (Nov 15, 2007)

Hola muchas gracias a todos

Ahora mismo me voy a comprar todo tanto el circuito de luces como el del sonido.

Los e probado en el simulador y van bien pero el del sonido no se como simularlo en el multisim 10

Un saludo


----------



## totung (Nov 15, 2007)

compra por lotes en ebay.!


----------



## turbojet (Nov 15, 2007)

Hola, e ido a comprar las cosas pero me e venido igual

el 555 no lo tienen enves de 2 condensadores me a dado 1, no tenian transistores 2n2222a y no tenian condensadores de 0.01 . osea que a esperar a que lo traigan.


----------



## turbojet (Nov 15, 2007)

una pregunta, que tienen que ser condensadores electroliticos o condensadores cerámicos pq ami me han dado el que dajunto.

Un saludo


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 15, 2007)

El transitor BJT NPN 2N2222 es el mas barato que hay podes reemplazarlo por cualquier transitor BJT NPN.

Los electrolíticos son los que tienen el + de un lado. Los de 10µF son electrolíticos. Si no hay de 10µF se puede poner otro valor y llegar a la misma frecuencia cambiando las resistencias.

Lleva el circuito a la tienda y te van a dar lo correcto.

La foto que pusiste no se lee los valores del capacitor. ¿Qué dice? Y no es ni electrolítico, ni cerámico, es de Poliester.

Cuando compras los LED toma nota de la "caida de tensión" y la "corriente" de los LEDs blanco y azul. Algo así como 3.7v@35mA 10000mcd. La marca y modelo tambíen sirve indirectamente para obtener esos valores de Internet.
Temo que si las caidas de tensión son muy diferentes entre los 2 colores uno va a brillar más que el otro o si son muy altas no van a brillar.

Estoy dispuesto a modificar el circuito de acuerdo a lo que consigas.


----------



## turbojet (Nov 15, 2007)

Hola, bueno muchas gracias.

El condensador de pliester que me han dado pone lo que le e dicho que me direra: .015 K400

Pero bueno no pasa nada, para cuando vaya le pediré un consendador electrolítico de 10 µF o de 15 µF 

Un saludo


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 15, 2007)

Jajaja. ¿Y para que queres un condensador de 400v?
Esta es la lista para las luces:

2 condensadores de aluminio electrolítico de 10 micro Faradio por 16 volt.
2 resistencias de 15 kilo Ohm un cuarto Watt.
2 resistencias de 680 Ohm un cuarto Watt.
2 transistores 2N2222 o NPN equivalente.
1 LED blanco, 5 miímetros, alto brillo. Decime la marca y el modelo.
1 LED azul, 5 milímetros, alto brillo. Decime la marca y el modelo.

Pero mejor averiguá primero los LEDs y los transistores que hay, si son muy distintos a los que pensé: cambia todo el resto


----------



## turbojet (Nov 16, 2007)

Hola, osea tengo que saver la marca y el modelo

Tienen que ser 3.7v@35mA 10000mcd

Me parece a mi que la señora de la tienda no entendia nada porque me dió 4 resistencias y 4 transistores mal.

Un saludo Y gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 16, 2007)

No, ese es solo un ejemplo de como lucen las características de los LEDs, varía por cada fabricante y según el precio.

Decime que colores tienen las bandas de las resistencias y que dicen en su cara los transistores.
*( ( ( (* = 15kΩ
*( ( ( (* = 680Ω


----------



## turbojet (Nov 16, 2007)

Hola, las reitencias las tengo identificadas.

Pero luego se a equibocado y me me a dado de 52 Ω , 230 Ω , 410 Ω y 5.2 KΩ que no estan en los planos, luego los tranistores no ponen numeración alguna solo se que son negros no pone nada más.

Luego tambien me a dado una resistencia que no se que es, el curpo es todo marron y luego tiene ) ) ) (Naranja-Marrón-Oro)

Un saludo


----------



## totung (Nov 16, 2007)

mmm. mejor cambia de proovedor


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 16, 2007)

Ya que hablan de resistencias, aprovecho para publicitar nuestro ultimo tutorial.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/resistencia.htm

Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Nov 16, 2007)

Sisi. me gustó!.

Mas que nada la parte de resistencias con 5 y 6 bandas.

hace tiempo que quería ver eso. y nunca me podía poner a buscar.


----------



## turbojet (Nov 18, 2007)

Hola, lo e estado mirando y alguien me puede explicar como puedo poner 2 leds más al compás de su compañero es decir, 2 leds azul al mismo compás y 2 leds rojos al mismo compás

Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## ciri (Nov 18, 2007)

turbojet dijo:
			
		

> Hola, lo e estado mirando y alguien me puede explicar como puedo poner 2 leds más al compás de su compañero es decir, 2 leds azul al mismo compás y 2 leds rojos al mismo compás
> 
> Un saludo y muchas gracias



Solo tenés que colocarlo en paralelo, con su respectiva resistencia, para que quede bien, pero si utilizar una sola resistencia para los dos también anda.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 18, 2007)

Si vas a usar 9v: Podes ponerlos en serie o en paralelo. Se recomienda ponerlos en serie.
Si vas a usar los 4.5v del servo: en paralelo únicamente.
De cualquier forma implica otros cambios en el circuito, por lo que tendrás que ir de compras otra vez.
Adjunto la solución y una hoja de cálculo para ajustar a nuevos requerimientos.


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy bueno el circuito. tengo que probarlo, pero es recomendable utilizar una resistencia en serie con cada Led, caso contrario podría no encender alguno de los 2 en paralelo.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 18, 2007)

Es exactamente el mismo circuito de la página 1. Si ya probaste aquel, no hace falta probar este.

Acá tengo una linterna china, con 9 LEDs, todos en paralelo, y una resistencia de 2.2Ω cerrando el circuito con las 3 pilas AAA. Otra cosa sobradamente probada.

Me olvide de hacer notar que de un lado puse LEDs blancos de 3.2v y del otro azules de 3.5v. Con los LEDs azules de 3.8v también podemos hacer algo, pero mucho cuidado con los LEDs azules de 5v si la idea es alimentarlos con 4.5v no van a andar.


----------



## turbojet (Nov 19, 2007)

Hola, muchas gracias.

En el simulador hice este y por lo menos hay me funciona.

Otra pregunta el µF como se pronuncia micro fardio o pf tal como suena? esque no me aclaro

Un saludo


----------



## ciri (Nov 19, 2007)

turbojet dijo:
			
		

> Hola, muchas gracias.
> 
> En el simulador hice este y por lo menos hay me funciona.
> 
> ...



El nombre puede llegar a variar un poco dependiendo el lugar o pais, pero yo lo conozco como micro faradio. (uF)


----------



## turbojet (Nov 21, 2007)

Hola, bueno ya lo tengo casi todo me falta el 555 un 2N3904 un condensador de 0.01 y un par de 2N2222.

Me han dicho que el 0.01 probablemente no me lo encuentren, entonces que pongo?

Un saludo


----------



## ciri (Nov 21, 2007)

turbojet dijo:
			
		

> Hola, bueno ya lo tengo casi todo me falta el 555 un 2N3904 un condensador de 0.01 y un par de 2N2222.
> 
> Me han dicho que el 0.01 probablemente no me lo encuentren, entonces que pongo?
> 
> Un saludo



Si estas hablando de lo que yo creo.. ese capacitor, no esta en esos valores para los de tipo cerámicos, pero para electrolíticos, si...


----------



## turbojet (Nov 21, 2007)

Hablo del condensador de eluminio electrolitico de 0.01 micro faradio, que paaría si no lo pusiera o que alternativas cojo


----------



## turbojet (Nov 21, 2007)

Por cierto para calcular el valor de las resistencias en las paginas web me da valores que no son pero con el Tecter si me da bien, de que me fio más¿?


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 21, 2007)

Recuerda que las resistencias tienen tolerancia, las cuales son espaciones o margenes en los cuales los valores resistivos variaran. Yo creo que ese condensador de 0,01 lo puedes conseguir en electrolitico, ceramico, milar y poliester, en fin, en muchos tipos.


----------



## turbojet (Nov 22, 2007)

cualquiera de esos valen, no tiene que ser especialmente electrolítico?

Volvemos a lo mismo si no encontrase de 0.01 que le podría poner?

Un saludo


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 22, 2007)

La verdad no se porque te enredas. En el circuito que vas a construir solo piden condensadores de 10uF/16volt y esos se consiguen hasta en la basura, en un radio viejo, en una placa por ahi, en fin en toda partes. El valor es muy comun.


----------



## turbojet (Nov 22, 2007)

Bueno nose si quedo muy claro pero esque como estoy haciendo los 2 circuitos el de leds y el de sonido.

Pues eso que en el de sonido me pide el de 0.01 haber que a quedadfo más claro ahora  culpa mia

Un saludo


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 22, 2007)

aaaah ok, disculpame tu a mi. Bueno la verdad que si ves el diagrama es uno cerámico , es decir, un 104
PD:Yo puse al mio un cerámico


----------



## turbojet (Nov 22, 2007)

Hola, bueno vengo de hacer el de leds pero no a funcionado, se han chambuscado las supuestas  resistencias de 15 Kohm que el tecter me da que son de 15 ohminos solamente.

Tiene algo que ver que los condenadores sean de 36V envés de 16v?

Un saludo


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 22, 2007)

turbojet dijo:
			
		

> Hse han chambuscado las supuestas  resistencias de 15 Kohm


Las quemaste? please por otro termino entendible  



			
				turbojet dijo:
			
		

> Tiene algo que ver que los condenadores sean de 36V envés de 16v?


Eso es solo la corriente de trabjo, no influye.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 22, 2007)

15Ω no es lo mismo que 15000Ω, despejó 4.6W en el proceso de chamuscado.
¿Supiste identificar las patas de base, colector y emisor en el transitor? Es lo único que no preguntaste.
Sería útil que transcribas los códigos/colores de todo lo que conseguiste.


----------



## turbojet (Nov 23, 2007)

jaja, chambuscado, quiero decir quemado

no se han quemado enteras, se clentaban muchisimo y el pricipio de la resitencia se puso negra, no entiendo porque se calentaban tanto...

Un saludo


----------



## turbojet (Nov 23, 2007)

Revisaré los transistores y ya os pondré todas las resistencias

Un saludo


----------



## turbojet (Dic 5, 2007)

Hola, bueno e echo los 2 circuitos y ninguno me funciona.

El de luces lo que hace es: Se encienden los leds y se apagan atenuadamente y ya no se encienden hasta que quitas la pila y vuelves a ponerla, pero luego lo mismo. Porque la culpa no la tube yo, me parece que la tiene las resistencias de 15K que me parece que no son de 15K, tiene  ORO,NEGRO,VERDE,MARRÓN

Y los de sonido directamente ni suena, hace ruido como de "piedrecillas cayendo al suelo"

http://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=delantezw1.png
http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=detrasgk5.png

Que puede pasar?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 5, 2007)

Hola.

Mira el gráfico, tal vez te ayude.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## turbojet (Dic 5, 2007)

Hola, muchas gracias, savia que eran las resistencias pq se me quemaron y los cálculos eran erroneos.

Haber ahora el del sonido...

Un saludo


----------



## turbojet (Dic 5, 2007)

FUNCIONAAAAA! jaja que guai, lo que pasa que el 1er led no parpadea tanto se queda como menos parpadeando a que puede ser debido?

Un saludo


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 5, 2007)

Pasa que son de colores distintos, y tienen características distintas, que nunca informaciónrmaste.
Esas diferencias se compensan con la resistencia asociada a cada LED.


----------



## turbojet (Dic 6, 2007)

Los 2 leds azules son iguales de la misma cajita, por lo que me estraña que uno se encienda más que otro.

Les pedí las características pero al final ya se le olvidó y ami tambien, llamaré haber que tal.

Hay un par de resistencias en el de sonido que no son las correctas, alguien me puede decir que colores corresponden a 8.8KΩ y 470Ω por favor 

Un saludo


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 6, 2007)

8.8kΩ no existe, debe ser 6.8k▐▐▐▐
470Ω▐▐▐▐


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 6, 2007)

No esta de mas darle una mirada a nuestro tutorial sobre resistencias:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/resistencia.htm

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 6, 2007)

Hola.

Te mando dos gráficos.

8.8K no es un valor estandar o normalizado, pero hay 8.2K.

Mira el gráfico de "colores" te va ayudar mucho, pratícalo.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## turbojet (Dic 6, 2007)

ajá muchas gracias, no e entendido el grafico hasta ahora, que me lo e mirado mejor.

Mañana iré a comprar y ya os contaré.

Preguntaré las características de los leds y haber que me deciis

Un saludo


----------



## turbojet (Dic 11, 2007)

Hola, bueno llamé y me dijeron que la caida de tensión es de 1,8 y no puede superar 30 mah y bueno que de corriente máxima de 3,2 a 3,6 

En funcion de eso hay que poner una resistencia u otra, no?

Un saludo


----------



## turbojet (Dic 12, 2007)

me puede ayudar alguien a saber porque se me paran los leds cuando funcionan unos 10 segundos? arriba estan las caracteristicas de mis leds


----------



## ciri (Dic 12, 2007)

turbojet dijo:
			
		

> me puede ayudar alguien a saber porque se me paran los leds cuando funcionan unos 10 segundos? arriba estan las caracteristicas de mis leds



Paran?.. dejan de prender y apagar?, no creo que sean los leds..


----------



## turbojet (Dic 12, 2007)

si, arranca uno mas deprisa que otro y a los pocos segundos se paran de que puede ser, los condensadores son los mismos y las resistencias igualesTiene algo que ver que un transistor sea ph2222a y otro npn2222a¿?


----------



## ciri (Dic 12, 2007)

turbojet dijo:
			
		

> si, arranca uno mas deprisa que otro y a los pocos segundos se paran de que puede ser, los condensadores son los mismos y las resistencias igualesTiene algo que ver que un transistor sea ph2222a y otro npn2222a¿?



Cual de todos los circuitos armaste?


----------



## turbojet (Dic 12, 2007)

Hola, e armado los 2 circuitos el del sonido no funciona bien pq el transistor que e comprado a sido 2n2904 y tiene que ser el 2n3904 y el de las luces es ese problema le e consultado al de la tienda y ma dicho que hay algun problema pq un condensador se ceba mas que otro y no coordinan, me a dado unos potenciómetros para que pruebe una cosa.

Un salduo


----------



## turbojet (Dic 12, 2007)

Me ha dado unos potenciometros de 25K y la resistencia era de 15, los e puesto (creo que estan bien) pero ahora estan casi apagados si le doy al maximo llega un momento que ilumina bastante pero si sigo un poco más se apaga y no parpadean los 2

Etoy desesperao no me funciona naaaa

Esta bien?


----------



## totung (Dic 14, 2007)

que les parece este circuito?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 14, 2007)

Hola turbojet.

Puedes mandar el circuito que estás armando.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## turbojet (Dic 14, 2007)

Hola, el circuito esta tal y como pone, pero me dijo el señor de la tienda que lo que pasaba es que un consensador se cebaba y al otro no le daba tiempo y no coordinaban, me dió unos potenciometros pero ahora apenas enchegan creo que es de mucha resistencia, pone 25k-16M y la resistencia era de 15K.

Un saludo


----------



## woky (Ene 9, 2010)

hola q*ue* tal ablando de resistencias les recomiendo este preograma que sirve para saber el  valor de una resistencia en función de sus colores y viceversa, se llama :
  Resist 2.0

http://esfiles.brothersoft.com/home_educations/math/resist_2_0.exe


----------



## DDESS (Sep 26, 2010)

Tengo una duda, que tipo de led recomiendas, tengo un modelo a escala de una coche y quiero usar este circuito, pero ya que veo que los leds ultrabillantes trabajan con voltajes diferentes, mi duda es si esto afecta, osea si el voltaje que llega a cada led es fijo, abria que cambiar los valores de las resistencias para su correcto voltaje ??? O Que tipos de led son los del circuito ( Ultrabrillosos, voltaje )?? Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 26, 2010)

Hola.

Los LEDs azules necesitan 3.5V y los rojos 1.87V ambos a 20mA ó 0.02A de corriente típica.

Mira aquí: Ver el archivo adjunto 17005

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota:


----------



## bacolf (Nov 21, 2010)

holam yo estoy con un proyecto de iluminacion con led y he llegado a el diagrama que adyunto... ahora... lo que necesito es que en vez de encender 1 led de cada lado enciendan 20 de cada lado, y a su vez en el lapso que esta encendido cada grupo de leds hagan 3 o 4 destellos tipo flash, si alguien me puede ayudar le voy a estar eternamente agradecido, saludos


----------



## asdrubal07 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hola necesito ayuda con un circuito necesito uno para que un led prenda primero en 5segundos luego apague 3segundos y luego encienda 10segundos luego apague 3segundos y luego que enciende permanentemente me podrian ayudar por favor


----------



## sanchokid (Jun 7, 2011)

Buenos dias, Siento reabrir el tema.

Tengo un poblema Y es el siguiente:

En el esquema que adjunto tengo leds normales de color rojo, y me gustaria saber que tengo que acer para cambiarlos por unos leds de alta luminocidad blancos.

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Espero vuestra respuesta.

PD: En la tienda de electronica me ha dado una resitencia de 240Ω para que la ponga delante del circuito, me serviria o abria que acer alguna otra cosa.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 7, 2011)

Hola.

No se debe poner LEDs en paralelo. Pero puedes poner una resistencia limitadora a cada LED. También puedes poner los LEDs en serie.

 


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pipo061 (Jul 19, 2011)

gran aportacion


----------

